# Dynamat Installation



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok guys, I am in the process of installing Dynamat throughout my 01 TT Quattro. I am just about done witht the trunk, but I wanted to Dynamat the upper part of it as well (the part that lift when you open the trunk/connected to the back windshield). How do I remove that panel? 
Thanks.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Dynamat Installation (waynegz1)*

The trunk latch cover and trunk latch needs to come off, and from what I remember its mostly clips (that break easily)...


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

so then I just removed the latch cover and unscrew the latch.. then carefully pull back all the panel?


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

hey lemme know how this comes out for you


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (haverty)*

they do break very easy...


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (fijitt)*

Can you post pics along the way? I'm doing this in the Spring.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Will do... 
I ordered the Dynamat Bulk Pack (36 sq ft) off of eBay $132.00, and it is a lot of Dynamat. I have completed the doors and trunk and still have more than 6 (out of 9 sheets) left. 
Well worth it


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

you said your doing the trunk.. is this for a subwoofer or are you trying to minimize general road noise ?
If its for road noise i'd love to know how well it works!


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (-TT-)*

Here are some of the photos I took during the Dynamat installation. I just did the trunk hatch but forgot to take a photo. 
I am Dynamattin Justine ( my TT) to minimize road noise and also because I am doing an upgrade to my sound system.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

don't take this the wrong way....
but I think you did the wrong part of your door. You did the bracing and I think you should have done the actual door skin. I could be wrong but just throwing it out there.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought the same thing but when I had a friend of mine look at it (installer at Best Buy) he said I did what they would have done. 
I mean, how would I put it on the other part with the window in between. 
Next is the roof and where the speakers are in the back....


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if you said he worked for Bose I might believe him but....
Think about it though. The matting is supposed to stop sound. It is now only stopping the sound that comes through the small area you covered. If you did the skin it would stop all sound from coming in.
I could be wrong, just thinking out loud here


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah man, I see your point.... thats exactly what I thought. 
But when I pulled off the panel, the speaker was attached to the grey Styrofoamy thing... then when i tried pulling that off, i did not see a place that I could dynamat, just the door panel itself. and that didn't make any sense to me...
I can hear the difference, even if i did it wrong. lol


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that's all that matters just trying to help out. I am thinking of doing this to my car. You would recommend it I take it?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sims159915)*

I would. You get a poo load of Dynamat if you buy the bulk pack. There is still a little road noise, but that is because of that little cover that connects to the tailgate latch. (the one that covers the view of you cargo from the outside windshield in the back)
I bought mine from this guy. Super fast shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...NX:IT


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (waynegz1)*

inner door shell FTW! I pulled the window/frame brace bar out and did the whole thing. I have more photos probably, it's not hard to do at all...
Honestly just tear the whole car apart then cover everything! That's what I did : )
If you're installing Best Buy "Quality" components then you should do a best buy quality job. If you're going with something a little more respectable consider that best buy's installers are generally just kids and they are selling total crap parts.










_Modified by DougLoBue at 5:39 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DougLoBue)*

That little f****r! 
I wasted a little less than 3 sheets of dynamat on that crap! 
Could you show me a DIY or some more pics of the process? 
I'll do it this weekend. 
thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (waynegz1)*

Simply amazing, please keep the pics coming!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Dynamat Installation (waynegz1)*

Can any of you guys give feedback about how noise changed/improved after matting the interior?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dynamat Installation (l88m22vette)*

I.ve done two TTs one quattro the other fwd,( not mine) I want all the lbs. off I can trim. it trims noise a bit getting the Lexus silence ain't happening. This was tackled years ago on the old audiworld the major culprits are under rear seat and the rear wheel wells. Getting dynamat on the rear wells is a real bitch to cover completely but worth the time.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have noticed a significant difference. The one part that I can still hear a bit of rattling is on the trunk latch panel, that small piece that connects to the panel. The one that covers the view of your cargo from the outside. I am not sure exactly what it is called, but that still has a bit of rattling. 
TToxic: would you happen to have any photos of that installation buried somewhere in your HDD?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

If your referring to privacy screen, it creaks & rattles due to its construction of two pcs. of plastic sandwiching the fabric. They come apart, split carefully the two pieces of trim and run a light bead of silicone around the perimeter on all the tabs etc. Keep the silicone thin/light to not have it on fabric afterwards. On the ball studs that hold it on ( on the hatch) just on the ball part use teflon tape, wrap them a few times.........Silent privacy screen.
Sorry no pics.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

So then I just split opent the screen, and dab silicon along the perimeter and eureka?!
I also just noticed that one of the ball studs (left side) is broken, hopefully the teflon tape will fix that as well. 
Cool. I will try this tonight, after that I hope its mission accomplished.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Actually, both of you are right on the doors....the idea of sound deadening is not literally "blocking" the sound by full coverage, but instead you are trying to dampen the vibration of the panel. If you google "soun deadening" you will get more then you want to know, but there are some very good sites out there that talk about it. I have been planning on doing this on the TT< and may go with a product called "B Quiet" which gets better reveiws, is cheaper and also doesnt have that awful butane smell that Dynamat has...

Sean


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

The rattling that I heard coming from the door turned out to be the lever that connects to handle to open the door. 
Next is that fliping little privacy screen.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

TTOxic has a very good point here, the MOST noise I hear is coming from the rear wheel wells which I didn't even try to put dynomat on. Instead I cut pieces of this dense foam egg-crate board I got from somewhere on the internet that was advertised as sound deadening for studio walls. I folded this stuff and slid it over the rear fenders, I doubt it does as good of a job as the dynomat actually adhered to the metal but it helped absorbing sound a LOT! & the sheets were fairly cheap from http://www.parts-express.com/
http://www.parts-express.com/a...83342
Search results ^^^
They also have sprays and many other ways of doing this. Pretty much fabric absorbs sound so thick fabric definetly absorbs sound.
Now on the removal of the door this is a little harder for me to describe since IDK where my photos are. I have 3 computers I use on a regular basis and I've tried to cut down to just my Mac recently soo.... OKAy think I just found them on an external drive... I'm going to make a thread and link to it here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4702030
Photos ^^^^ & description to the best of my ability!


_Modified by DougLoBue at 1:27 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

How do you access above the rear wells? Do you go through the trunk, or take the back seat out...and the rear side panels? I want to attack this in the spring as well as under the rear seats and the spare tire well....i think these are the areas that the most noise/vibration comes from.....

And that damn privacy cover that just started to rattle....
Sean


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just about to ask the same question about the rear wells... I have not gotten to do the damn privacy screen. I'd like to finish it all at once... 
Post pics for rear wells DIY?
-W


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

My privacy screen is sitting in the attic. Like others, one of my tabs broke causing the rattles to increase even though the VF dogbone mount doesn't help. I really wish we had a hydrolic motor mount option for our cars.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

So what do you use for the privacy screen, or can ppl just look into your trunk?
I have an amp and subwoofer in there, that is why I dont wanna remove it.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

Limo tint, 3% - 5%. only on back window.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I see... 
pics on how to get to the rear wells, anyone?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

niceee....i need to do some, these cars are a bit loud and produce a decent amount of road noise from the factory but it seems so much worse when its this cold out


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

a bit loud indeed...


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (waynegz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynegz1* »_So what do you use for the privacy screen, or can ppl just look into your trunk?
I have an amp and subwoofer in there, that is why I dont wanna remove it.

My windows are tinted pretty dark. I normally don't have anything in my trunk so it's not a problem. 
Yes the TT without the privacy screen is louder, which is one of the reasons why I want to do something like dynomat. 
While looking into alternatives this is one of the options I came up with that looks promising http://secondskinaudio.com/


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I heard of that as well, but I was a bit skeptical.
I just noticed that one of my ball tabs that holds up the privacy screen is broken, I want to glue it back or use teflon tape, as someone mentioned, and silicone the screen. I just cannot find the silicone. 
Am I going to use regular house silicone (silicone caulk) or something else. All I found was that kind of silicon.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

when I bought my car it didn't have a privacy screen. Hell it didn't even have a back seat! I still don't have a back seat & at least I can actually fit people back there now! Thinking about putting it back in after the cars together. IDK yet... One day.
Hows the car coming? New photos?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouch, no privacy screen?! I can just imagine how loud the ride is, especially without the back seat. 
I do not have any photos, I have put it off for a couple of weeks as I want to take care of other things with her. Check engine light turned on... :/


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

I finally got around to Dynamatting underneath my rear seat, (thought about doing the seat delete, but have no bar to run across :/
Here are some pics to add along the process... 
Note: I bought the Dynamat Bulk Pack (36 sq. ft ) and I have 3 sheets left (~ 12 sq ft)


----------

